# Amp repair



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

skinnman33 has my Rockford Fosgate 200ix for repair I will let everyone know how it turns out.Can not wait.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

c_nitty said:


> skinnman33 has my Rockford Fosgate 200ix for repair I will let everyone know how it turns out.Can not wait.


keep me posted i need some amps repaired


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

manish said:


> keep me posted i need some amps repaired


WIll do.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Keeping me informed hope to get the amp back soon.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey let me know also trying to get some amp work done also sir


----------

